# Happy birthday RCAF



## Strike (1 Apr 2013)

Congrats on 89 years of serving Canada!


----------



## PAdm (1 Apr 2013)

Attended the ARF Det Torbay NL mess dinner for the RCAF this past week. Awesome dinner with many great Regular, Reserve and Cadet folks in attendance.  Good reminder of what the total force is. We all bring value to this country when we simply break bread and enjoy vice compete.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Apr 2013)

_~ Per Ardua ad Astra ~_


----------

